# Flushing motor



## shrek64 (May 29, 2010)

Whats the best way to flush a engine on a 07 brute 750, i was riding threw my pond and it cut off and theres water and a little dirt on top of the pistons. my ? is what can i do to flush it completely and get all the water and dirt off the top of my pistons. anyone


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

If there is dirt on top of the pistons you might be screwed:nutkick: But if you can save it here is My opinion on what to do . You need to take the heads off first , DO NOT turn the engine over untill you have flushed all of the dirt out of the jugs,clean the heads out and reassemble the engine, pull the drain plug out and pour deisel through the valve covers untill you get clean fuel coming out, install the plug and fill with oil. Run it a few (like idle for 2 min.) then check it and change if needed.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

If theres dirt in the motor you may want to pull it apart to make sure its clean. You could try maybe pulling the spark plugs and dump some diesel, marvel mystery oil, or some other thin lubricant on top of the cylinders and bump the starter over and let it push that stuff back out of the top of the cylinders. If the oil didnt get milked you still will want to change it at least once because some of the stuff from the top is bound to make it in the oil when you turn it over. Thats the best idea I have bro... I'm sure the guys will key in soon and give you some more input.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

hondarecoveryman was typing same time as me but posted quicker lol.... but yea what he said...


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats a scary sounding situation to me...... Hope it works out for ya


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

I have run "motor flush" (gunk makes it...) through after the above is done . works well to get the rest of the sand etc.out to the pan. good luck.


----------



## nicoledc109 (Aug 18, 2010)

hondarecoveryman said:


> If there is dirt on top of the pistons you might be screwed:nutkick: But if you can save it here is My opinion on what to do . You need to take the heads off first , DO NOT turn the engine over untill you have flushed all of the dirt out of the jugs,clean the heads out and reassemble the engine, pull the drain plug out and pour deisel through the valve covers untill you get clean fuel coming out, install the plug and fill with oil. Run it a few (like idle for 2 min.) then check it and change if needed.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

if you go to the trouble of pulling the heads, i would go on an pull cylinders so you can clean out the ring grooves on the pistons .an maybe go ahead an re ring, depending on hrs, or condition. just my opinion


----------

